# Which games are you looking forward to in 2014?



## Epona (Dec 21, 2013)

Posting this here rather than in the seasonal forum where it would be sure to sink without trace!

For me, it has to be The Witcher 3 at the top of the list - loved the previous games.
Also hoping for Fallout 4, although no announcement yet so might not even be 2014, but here's hoping!


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2013)

i'd like new versions of skyrim, portal and farcry. no idea what the 2014 lineup is though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2013)

No idea, I'm crap at knowing what games are coming out unless they have a ton of buzz around them. Plus I'm on a Mac, so PC games don't really do it for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2013)

hoping to see East Vs West emerge this year as I've been meaning to get into a paradox game and this one looks daddy


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 21, 2013)

titanfall


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 21, 2013)

Complete collection editions of 2011-2013 games getting really cheap


----------



## Cid (Dec 21, 2013)

Supine said:


> i'd like new versions of skyrim, portal and farcry. no idea what the 2014 lineup is though.



A new elder scrolls is really unlikely - there's the mmo and I suspect they'll go for staggered releases on their main titles, so fallout 4 more likely. Same for Portal 3 I think, only 2 years since Portal 2. Outside possibility of Half-life 3 though, after the Portals and with the steam cash and experience of the portals and the episodes it could be amazing. I also really, really want No Man's Sky, perhaps in alpha next year...


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2013)

Darkest dungeon.
Dark souls 2
Clockwork empires


----------



## yield (Dec 22, 2013)

Clockwork Empires, Watch Dogs, Destiny, The Order: 1886, and InFamous: Second Son.


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2013)

When I say "looking forward to" I mean "obsessively checking their websites every day".


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

Cid said:


> A new elder scrolls is really unlikely - there's the mmo and I suspect they'll go for staggered releases on their main titles, so fallout 4 more likely. Same for Portal 3 I think, only 2 years since Portal 2. Outside possibility of Half-life 3 though, after the Portals and with the steam cash and experience of the portals and the episodes it could be amazing. I also really, really want No Man's Sky, perhaps in alpha next year...



Yeah this, it's unlikely that we will be seeing a new single player Elder Scrolls title before 2016 (or maybe later), judging by their usual development schedule.  They only moved their Skyrim team off the project (patching and DLC) to their next game (probably Fallout 4) in spring this year.  I expect they have a small core design team working on concepts/art for the next TES but it won't even be in active development yet.


----------



## Ming (Dec 22, 2013)

Fallout 4 for me. I've just downloaded the first 3 off GOG (cheers Epona!) to replay (i still love point and click RPG's).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 22, 2013)

When is Elder Scrolls Online due out - is that next year?


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> When is Elder Scrolls Online due out - is that next year?



Yes it is due to be released in spring 2014.  I'm not sure whether I'm looking forward to it or not, in some ways it looks really good but I'm not that into MMOs.  I'll probably give it a go if there's a decent subscription-free period with the game purchase.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2013)

watch dogs looks promising.

still havent picked up  AC:black flag   which  should  be  decent

i have  south park stick of truth on pre order



beyond that....


ok a fallout 4  is a must buy.   but  it  might  be a must but in a  steam sale.   i still  havn't really  finished  a tone  of those proper rpg games.   i'm  still only on  mass effect 1.  i've a lot of fallout 3 compleated	i got  quite far in new vagas   but  then read the wiki and  discovered i didn't really  like the  three main end conditions.	i wanted more fliexibility.	 i wanted  independance  but  i wanted to maintain  a strong link  with  new california.	i was down with 99% of what  new cali  was doing  but  i didn't like  that  you couldn't  have more complexity.   i know  that  tthat is an isssue  for game devs   but   as a role player  i  wanted that

same with skyrim.   i refuse to take a side  between storm cloak and empire.  

i look forward to a game that  can give  you  a real role playing experience.	


also  i  was  a backer for  broken age(double fine adventure), wasteland 2, star citizen and  elite dangerous. 

i have hopes for all of those.


i really  quite like  guild wars 2  but  i want  to have a freind  with me	 preferably on a lan conection  

really  what i want to do  is  get  some freinds involved in any one of those  or  another  existing game
just to explore.

they have made one of the most accessable MMOs	but  you still do want  a bit  of  local multiplayer to enhance the experiance.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2013)

I would love to play  ES online.	i just  can't  justify a subscription fee.   especially  as  it is probably  going to be  near £15 a month.


maybe if it was £5 a month  and  i got into it  i'd  do it   but  really  i'm  just hoping it goes free to play


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I would love to play  ES online.	i just  can't  justify a subscription fee.   especially  as  it is probably  going to be  near £15 a month.
> 
> 
> maybe if it was £5 a month  and  i got into it  i'd  do it   but  really  i'm  just hoping it goes free to play



The sub is $15, not £15 - so that's more like £8/9 a month, depending upon exchange rates.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> Yes it is due to be released in spring 2014.  I'm not sure whether I'm looking forward to it or not, in some ways it looks really good but I'm not that into MMOs.  I'll probably give it a go if there's a decent subscription-free period with the game purchase.


Same here. Since I broke my WoW addiction, I don't find MMOs at all fun to play.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 22, 2013)

A _*new*_ Zelda game from Nintendo would be great. Although I'm not holding my breath that it'll see the light of day in 2014...


----------



## mao (Dec 22, 2013)

Conkers


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

mao said:


> Conkers



Which platform is that made for?  (Hint: this thread is in a forum for video games, meatspace stuff belongs elsewhere  )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> The sub is $15, not £15 - so that's more like £8/9 a month, depending upon exchange rates.



also depends on the  translation.  often  they convert dollars  direct to pounds  ignoring the exchange rate

£8  is tempting  but	i'll wait  and see on this one.

i mean i fucking love  guild wars  2  but never play it


----------



## emanymton (Dec 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> Which platform is that made for?  (Hint: this thread is in a forum for video games, meatspace stuff belongs elsewhere  )


 https://play.google.com/store/apps/...&utm_medium=organic&utm_term=particle+conkers


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

emanymton said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.psl&hl=en_GB&referrer=utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_term=particle conkers



 superb


----------



## Silva (Dec 25, 2013)

Witcher 3. 

So they can start going full steam ahead on Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 27, 2013)

watchdogs and elite dangerous off the top of my head


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 27, 2013)

Fallout 4 (although I don't think this is coming this year, despite the 4 in barbed wire on the side of the strongbox on the Beth Christmas card) 

and The Last of Us's single player DLC, mainly because TLoU was the best game of last year due to the writing and the attention to detail, and I'm really interested to see how they handle a narrative arc where you know what happens to the main characters at the end of it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2013)

Elite.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 27, 2013)

X, the sequel to Xenoblade Chronicles. Destiny too.


----------



## Geoffrey (Dec 28, 2013)

I do hope that Valve have been busy secretly working away on Half Life 3 and it is nearly ready for its 2014 release....!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 30, 2013)

Dragon Age: Inquisition ermahgerd. So excited. So, so, so excited. It looks lovely. The art looks great, the story looks fascinating, and the changes to gameplay look skdjfnskjgbnoajdbnfskjdbfksjbg - sounds like there's going to be a TON of replayability. 4 races to choose from (INCLUDING QUNARI!!!!!) plus sprawling maps and stuff that gets locked off if you choose a particular path...

SO EXCITED.

It's due in November.

WHYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think looking forward to games too much jinxes them a bit nowadays. Like the whole world had a collective dream, which lasted approx ten years, and the longer the wait and greater the anticipation,  the shitter sim city v became. And then it arrived and was useless. wasn't reflected in the price, mind.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 31, 2013)

Watch_Dogs
Thief (reboot)
Mirror's Edge 2
Destiny
The Order: 1886
MGS: The Phantom Pain

Plenty to be going on with there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 31, 2013)

Left For Dead 3.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking forward to more interesting Indie gaming.  The big block busters are becoming a bit of a yawn fest over the last 2 years or so.  I've been enjoying shorter more concentrated indie releases ever more and hope it can continue. There are few big games that interest me before they are released.  

I'd be interested in a Fallout 4 with all the basic problems of the old one fixed. e.g.  Much better graphics, no crazy glitching, more than one facial expression for NPC's, actually would going as far as Half Life 2's NPC's (released 2007) be a wish too far? A colour palette beyond green brown and grey and a combat system that doesn't feel like your pushing a knackered wheelbarrow with a wobbly wheel.

Witcher 3 would be nice. Liked the detail of 2.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2014)

There's a great list here...

http://indiestatik.com/2014/01/01/indie-games-2014/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Witcher 3 would be nice. Liked the detail of 2.



Witcher 3 is being hyped as one of the biggest (in every sense) games for the new gen consoles.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Sunray (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice to know you have expansive horizons.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2014)

Mastermind is awesome. I liberated this mini mastermind from my parents and will be getting down to a lot more of it in 2014.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I think looking forward to games too much jinxes them a bit nowadays. Like the whole world had a collective dream, which lasted approx ten years, and the longer the wait and greater the anticipation,  the shitter sim city v became. And then it arrived and was useless. wasn't reflected in the price, mind.



I'd broadly agree. With Dragon Age though, I adored 2 so I reckon anything they do in 3 is gonna be fine by me


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I think looking forward to games too much jinxes them a bit nowadays.


 
I feel much the same way - and the same with films. They advertise and advertise and advertise for 6 fucking months _minimum ..._ and by the time it arrives it can't possibly live up to the expectations.

Games and films I've enjoyed most over the last couple of years are ones I knew literally nothing about until I saw them. Spec Ops: The Line and District 9 spring immediately to mind.

I'm _sort_ of looking forward to Titanfall on PC, but I'm trying to manage my expectations.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, I knew nothing about The Stanley Parable or Gone Home and was blown away by both.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Funnily enough, straight after I posted that I went off to look at Steam for the first time in a month and though "ooh!" when I spotted The Stanley Parable. Never heard of it before today!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't read up on it. Just jump in and experience it naturally. It's great fun. And if you've ever found yourself embroiled in heated internet debates with people about the plot and gameplay of video games it's especially good 

I would recommend playing the demo first though. It has different stuff to the main game, and is an enjoyable 15 minutes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah the Stanley parable is great


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2014)

Been watching OH play The Stanley Parable, and it's fascinating.  Saying anything about it at all would be spoilerish.  It's not really a game, yet somehow it is every game.  You'll see.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah it's weird but draws you in , a bit like portal without having to think , much


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just watched a few videos of upcoming games. Some nice looking stuff, but I probably won't play any of them due to being about 5 years behind most gamers and lacking a next-gen console, which some of these need. Anyway:

From the guy who made Braid, The Witness



Metal Gear Solid V



Mario Kart 8



This next one looks insane. An open world driving game where the map is the entire USA (scaled down/simplified) and it takes 90 minutes to drive from coast to coast with no loading screens. It's got online multiplayer which has single player missions at the same time so no having to switch between modes. It looks quality.

The Crew


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> hoping to see East Vs West emerge this year as I've been meaning to get into a paradox game and this one looks daddy



I must say it isn't looking promising. It got announced mid last year that it was being pushed back to Q1 of this year so as to not mess with other release slots (EU IV) and other excuses. I looked at their forums the other night and there's now talk of it being Q2. There's hardly any dev diaries for it and Paradox shelved a recent game (Magna Mundi) being produced by modders because of 'issues'. I hope it does come out though - sounds ace.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 7, 2014)

upsets me that Zelda, Mario and Mario Kart are all wasted on Nintendo's kiddie consoles.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 7, 2014)

revol68 said:


> upsets me that Zelda, Mario and Mario Kart are all wasted on Nintendo's kiddie consoles.



Lol.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 12, 2014)

revol68 said:


> upsets me that Zelda, Mario and Mario Kart are all wasted on Nintendo's kiddie consoles.


Wasted? Wasted how?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 12, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Wasted? Wasted how?



cos I'm not paying 200 quid for a kids console just for those games.

imagine those games on a console as powerful as the Ps4.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2014)

revol68 said:


> cos I'm not paying 200 quid for a kids console just for those games.
> 
> imagine those games on a console as powerful as the Ps4.



The new Mario looks infinitely more beautiful than similar games on PS4. Knack, lol.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2014)

No Man's Sky
Clockwork Empires
Broken Age
the conclusion of Kentucky Route Zero
the conclusion of The Dream Machine (I live in hope!)
Whatever turns out to be the Oculus Rift's killer app.

Even that list is too long considering the newborn baby that will be taking up all my time!

Just realised that all of those can be considered "indie" games  Truly we are in a golden age.


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Even that list is too long considering the newborn baby that will be taking up all my time!



When they're newborn you can hold them in one hand and a mouse in the other.

Or use a sling if you need both hands.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 14, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> The new Mario looks infinitely more beautiful than similar games on PS4. Knack, lol.



So imagine what it could look like on the PS4...

Also I don't wanna buy a console for three games.

Sooner Nintendo stop focussing on kids and old people the better.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2014)

revol68 said:


> So imagine what it could look like on the PS4...
> 
> Also I don't wanna buy a console for three games.
> 
> Sooner Nintendo stop focussing on kids and old people the better.



You do the imagining, I'll keep playing Mario and Zelda


----------



## revol68 (Jan 14, 2014)

You seem to be under impression I'm criticising those games, on the contrary I'm saying it's a shame such games are limited to a console aimed at kids. I'm not going to spend 250 on a console just for 2 or 3 games.

I'd like to see Nintendo bring their innovative ways to more mature content aswell.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2014)

Elite 

Mount and Blade - Bannerlord


----------



## Chz (Jan 15, 2014)

Is Witcher 3 going to be more like 1 and less like 2? Because 2 and I didn't really get along all that well. I've had it for a year and still haven't finished it.


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2014)

Chz said:


> Is Witcher 3 going to be more like 1 and less like 2? Because 2 and I didn't really get along all that well. I've had it for a year and still haven't finished it.



Looks as though it's going to be different again, large open world (allegedly bigger map than Skyrim).  As long as it remains as story-focused as the first 2 I'll be happy, if it veers away from that too much then maybe not, Witcher IMO is all about the convoluted story and far-reaching consequences.

I found #2 difficult to get into because even on easy it was so bloody difficult in places and more 'twitch' style than the first game.  But recently played again and thoroughly enjoyed it, the story was excellent and the translation was good and very novel-like in style.  Did have to concentrate on the dialogue to understand the story, it's not a game for people who just want to skip cutscenes and not listen to/read the dialogue.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 17, 2014)

Titanfall.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

Just seen that Divinity: Original Sin is on early access at Steam so hopefully a finished game isn't going to be too many months away.
I don't do early access but that is a game I have been looking forward to for a while, I'll definitely get it when it's finished.  Larian did it as a Kickstarter project because they've never been able to get a publisher to agree to the old-school turn-based RPG they've always wanted to make.  As a big fan of the Divinity series, this one is a "must buy" for me when it's finished.  Even though it's early access it's getting great reviews for its very detailed and interactive world and great dialogue and story, and the co-op mode they have planned seems very refreshing and innovative (with players making decisions independently that can impact the group and the world itself).

Definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 20, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just seen that Divinity: Original Sin is on early access at Steam so hopefully a finished game isn't going to be too many months away.
> I don't do early access but that is a game I have been looking forward to for a while, I'll definitely get it when it's finished.  Larian did it as a Kickstarter project because they've never been able to get a publisher to agree to the old-school turn-based RPG they've always wanted to make.  As a big fan of the Divinity series, this one is a "must buy" for me when it's finished.  Even though it's early access it's getting great reviews for its very detailed and interactive world and great dialogue and story, and the co-op mode they have planned seems very refreshing and innovative (with players making decisions independently that can impact the group and the world itself).
> 
> Definitely one to keep an eye on.



The level designer/dungeon master application for this looks really good.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

Whoop!

WatchDogs release date of 27th of May.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2014)

FTL Advanced Edition. *drums fingers*


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd like to add star crawlers and luftrausers to my list please.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2014)

Now we have a date for watchdogs it's all about that for me, this IMO will be the first of the proper nex gen titles ( although il have it on a pc that puts the next gen to shame lol )


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been enjoying the alpha of "Sir You Are Being Hunted" and it is getting more and more sophisticated, so I'm looking forward to the final version of that. At the moment it is very hard though, at least on the default settings where you start with no equipment.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2014)

Having now participated in 3 beta weekends, I am adding Elder Scrolls Online to the top of my list.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2014)

Likewise.

And I did lots more squeeing for Dragon Age: Inquisition yesterday when I watched a new video from them. I am so excited I could pop.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2014)

I've just heard that The Witcher is being pushed back to Feb 2015.
That's fine by me, it's a massive project for what is a relatively small developer, if they want more time to work on it then that is no bad thing.

It will just be in the 'Games I'm looking forward to in 2015' list instead 

Vintage Paw - I haven't ruled out DA:I, just that after a couple of disappointments I'm so wary of anything that EA might poke their grubby oar into that I'm not going to get excited about it in advance, and will wait for the first flurry of user reviews before breaking out the wallet.  I do hope it is going to be good though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2014)

I hold massive BioWare bias, particularly for the Dragon Age team. I really enjoyed 2 though, so I'm not in the least bit worried, because for me if they delivered something like 2 I know I'd still play the pants off it and enjoy myself. The fact that I know they've been given (at least) a year longer than they were originally going to be given, have been really open about what's going into the game, have talked about player feedback from 2 and what they're doing differently.... I mean, I can understand why someone could be very wary, if they are someone who feels BioWare games have moved too far away from what they once enjoyed and are also mindful of the horrors that EA brings down on us time and time again. I honestly think EA themselves learned their lesson with DA2 and pushing it out the door far too fast... BioWare's too much of an influential studio with the potential to bring in a hell of a lot of money for them to not listen at least a little bit.

But then, BioWare games are in general just an absolutely damn good fit for the type of game I find near perfect (oh, I criticise them constantly - as I do all the things I love - it keeps you on the straight and narrow, I think). They'd have to fuck up to an order of magnitude far beyond what's happened so far.

Although, let's not mention TOR, eh?


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Whatever turns out to be the Oculus Rift's killer app.



Just been bought by Facebook.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2014)

tommers said:


> Just been bought by Facebook.


 I know.
The thread on NeoGaf is one of those ones that's growing faster than you can read it


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2014)

What's the consensus?


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> FTL Advanced Edition. *drums fingers*



April 3rd.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 28, 2014)

tommers said:


> Just been bought by Facebook.



To be honest, the second that Sony said they were making a VR headset I would have sold my state in Oculus if I had one. 

Sony have the manufacturing prowess that only a massive company can have and unless they slip off a cliff it will be great hardware.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Sony have the manufacturing prowess that only a massive company can have and unless they slip off a cliff it will be great hardware.



I've never been that concerned over VR. It will be rare that companies use it in a way that will add something to actual gameplay. However the idea of exploring a Skyrim in VR does make me drool.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2014)

VR will do best not as an addition to existing games, but as a medium in its own right


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunray said:


> To be honest, the second that Sony said they were making a VR headset I would have sold my state in Oculus if I had one.
> 
> Sony have the manufacturing prowess that only a massive company can have and unless they slip off a cliff it will be great hardware.


They also have the lack of awareness that only a massive company can have. (Well, small companies can have that to but they tend to go under then.) They could very easily muff it completely by playing everything very safe and I suspect will do. I think it's much less interesting tech than is generally assumed in the first place, but there are still things one _can_ do with it.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah but it's an optional extra, so like the kinect you don't have to plug it into a ps4.

Obviously it will depend on the price, but it could easily define a vr headset standard  by being the 1st.  

 Oculus may well be playing catchup forever.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 29, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> FTL Advanced Edition. *drums fingers*


Never mind that I want the android version, whats with doing the apple crap first.


----------



## golightly (Apr 4, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just seen that Divinity: Original Sin is on early access at Steam so hopefully a finished game isn't going to be too many months away..



This has just gone to Beta, and I had a bit of a go last night.  Very enjoyable like Neverwinter Nights, but too early to say whether it will keep my interest.  I'll post up a more detailed comment when I've had some more time with it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2014)

golightly said:


> This has just gone to Beta, and I had a bit of a go last night.  Very enjoyable like Neverwinter Nights, but too early to say whether it will keep my interest.  I'll post up a more detailed comment when I've had some more time with it.


I hope it turns out really well   I'm not into paying to test a game and most times I disagree with the notion of paying for an unfinished product in order to test it (boring software I expect to get paid to test, games I will do for free, but the notion of paying someone before it's done is bizarre and I can't think of anything else where this payment model is replicated and accepted as the norm), so I won't be buying it until it is out of beta and in suitable state for release.
If it manages to pull off a detailed and interactive world as suggested I will be on board come release, previous games in the series have been up and down and I am keen to see where the devs take this installment in the way they want to do it.  Divine Divinity was a great game, I also loved Divinity 2 although I may be in a minority there


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2014)

Always sometimes monsters.  http://www.polygon.com/features/2013/12/18/5195130/always-sometimes-monsters


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2014)

There's a trailer here http://www.devolverdigital.com/blog/view/always-sometimes-monsters-releases-may-21-on-steam


----------



## golightly (Apr 7, 2014)

Epona said:


> I hope it turns out really well   I'm not into paying to test a game and most times I disagree with the notion of paying for an unfinished product in order to test it (boring software I expect to get paid to test, games I will do for free, but the notion of paying someone before it's done is bizarre and I can't think of anything else where this payment model is replicated and accepted as the norm), so I won't be buying it until it is out of beta and in suitable state for release.
> If it manages to pull off a detailed and interactive world as suggested I will be on board come release, previous games in the series have been up and down and I am keen to see where the devs take this installment in the way they want to do it.  Divine Divinity was a great game, I also loved Divinity 2 although I may be in a minority there



I do know what you mean.  I wanted to have a new turn-based rpg and this one intrigued me so I made the decision to pay for it while it was still in development.  It was really interesting to see how the game has progressed, and I got a bit of a warm feeling from knowing that I have helped to fund it.  I've bought Sir You're Being Hunted and Kerbal Space Program while they are still in development.  I haven't played SYBH yet, but I have really enjoyed playing KSP as it became more sophisticated and varied in what it could do.  I guess that KSP lends itself to this kind of funding as it is a sandbox game with loads of different mods.

Back to Divinity.  I've played it for six hours now and I am finding it really hard because my characters are regularly being beaten in battles and I have to save regularly to be able to make any progress.  I'm really enjoying it though, because every time I lose a battle I think about how I could plan the battle better next time.  Also, I know that there are complexities to the game that I haven't really got to grips with yet and I am only just getting into the main story.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 11, 2014)

The new Super Smash Bros looks amazing, and has gone to the top of my list:


----------



## lance (Apr 11, 2014)

Mario Kart 8.
Oddworld: Abes Oddysee - New 'n' tasty.
Project Cars?
Scram Kitty and his buddy on rails.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 12, 2014)

lance said:


> Mario Kart 8.
> Oddworld: Abes Oddysee - New 'n' tasty.
> Project Cars?
> Scram Kitty and his buddy on rails.


Thanks for bringing my attention to Oddworld: New 'N' Tasty! Fecking loved the first game on the PS1. Mario Kart and Smash Bros look equally amazing and the New new Wii U (lol) Zelda game is tipped for release in Q4 of 2014...and pigs can also fly. One can dream...


----------



## lance (Apr 13, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Thanks for bringing my attention to Oddworld: New 'N' Tasty! Fecking loved the first game on the PS1. Mario Kart and Smash Bros look equally amazing and the New new Wii U (lol) Zelda game is tipped for release in Q4 of 2014...and pigs can also fly. One can dream...



You can always try the new Zelda game on 3ds/2ds. I haven't tried it yet as I'm still finding the time to play other games. Yeah Smash Bros is good.


----------



## Epona (Apr 15, 2014)

golightly said:


> I do know what you mean.  I wanted to have a new turn-based rpg and this one intrigued me so I made the decision to pay for it while it was still in development.  It was really interesting to see how the game has progressed, and I got a bit of a warm feeling from knowing that I have helped to fund it.  I've bought Sir You're Being Hunted and Kerbal Space Program while they are still in development.  I haven't played SYBH yet, but I have really enjoyed playing KSP as it became more sophisticated and varied in what it could do.  I guess that KSP lends itself to this kind of funding as it is a sandbox game with loads of different mods.
> 
> Back to Divinity.  I've played it for six hours now and I am finding it really hard because my characters are regularly being beaten in battles and I have to save regularly to be able to make any progress.  I'm really enjoying it though, because every time I lose a battle I think about how I could plan the battle better next time.  Also, I know that there are complexities to the game that I haven't really got to grips with yet and I am only just getting into the main story.



I think early access can be a good thing in sandbox games, where you start out with a basic game to play and more features get added.  If it turns out to never be finished at least you still got a game you could play and enjoy.  Story based games not so much though.


----------



## Yata (Apr 16, 2014)

H1Z1 is looking interesting, Zombie survival sandbox type game with base building etc  on the Planetside 2 engine


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2014)

There are lots of nice little changes in the new FTL - nothing space-shattering but definite improvements to the UI as well as extra features.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2014)

As well as Dragon Age: Inquisition, I'm now very much looking forward to Civilization: Beyond Earth.

They both come out at roughly the same time


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 18, 2014)

Thought I was all Mario Kart'ed out...but how amazing does this look!


----------



## golightly (Apr 19, 2014)

Gearbox's Remasterd Homeworld!  Homeworld was my favourite space rts of all time, so I'm really looking forward to a shiney new version with all of the original gameplay.  No release date as yet, though, so may not be 2014.

Rock Paper Shotgun


----------



## fucthest8 (May 1, 2014)

Ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy

Wolfenstein.


Straight up, off the bollockometer, FPS with Nazis in power armour. There's a glimmer of a plot in there, but who cares? No multiplayer, no fucking about.

And it comes out whilst the wife is on holiday in Italy with a mate. So I'll be in my underpants killing Nazis. Fuck. Yeah.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 1, 2014)

Oh and I'm intrigued by this



May actually be a Lord of the Rings linked game that I actually want to play, thoughts people? I'm wondering if its similar to a lot of games I've never played and that you'll all be "oh it's just like a mish mash of ..." x y and z


Also, high hopes for The Evil Within - from Resident Evil creator Shinji Mikami. Looks properly messed up.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 1, 2014)

Oh and Alien: Isolation, Dying Light ... seems to be quite a few good horror/survival types on the horizon ...


----------



## treelover (May 2, 2014)

Not really interested in any of the new games, even Thief which was going for seven quid recently, but I notice some of the new games such as Watchdogs are creeping upto 40 RRP.


----------



## golightly (May 21, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy
> 
> Straight up, off the bollockometer, FPS with Nazis in power armour. There's a glimmer of a plot in there, but who cares? No multiplayer, no fucking about.
> 
> And it comes out whilst the wife is on holiday in Italy with a mate. So I'll be in my underpants killing Nazis. Fuck. Yeah.



Just been playing this.   I think my all higher brain functions have atrophied.  Very pretty but absolutely ludicrous.

There were some reports of problems with PC version.  Thankfully, I didn't encounter any.  Just installed the update and away I went.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2014)

golightly said:


> Just installed the update and away I went



Yeah, although it took aaaaaages and made me very angry, this was the only issue I had too.

Agree with your synopsis, although there is a _lot _more plot than I was expecting. Still not much though


----------



## golightly (May 22, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Yeah, although it took aaaaaages and made me very angry, this was the only issue I had too.
> 
> Agree with your synopsis, although there is a _lot _more plot than I was expecting. Still not much though



The plot is nonsense though, isn't it.   For example:



Spoiler



Anya goes from a nurse in a mental hospital with no life to being a shit hot resistence operative in 20 minutes


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2014)

Yep, precisely


----------



## fishfinger (May 22, 2014)

golightly said:


> The plot is nonsense though, isn't it.   For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That is (sort of) explained later when you start to get some audio logs


----------



## golightly (May 22, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That is (sort of) explained later when you start to get some audio logs



I got those but I was too busy shooting nazis to listen to them.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2014)

Left 4 Dead 3

don't know if it'll come out this year though



e2a  pull your fucking finger out, Valve


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 29, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 out tomorrow, yay!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2014)

must admit, having loads of fun with ' Wolfenstein ' when im not playing watch dogs as, killing Nazi's in the face is always fun


----------



## fen_boy (May 29, 2014)

My copy of Mario Kart 8 has been dispatched. Looking forward to destroying my kids at it.


----------



## fen_boy (May 30, 2014)

They're destroying me. Usurpers!


----------



## Cid (May 30, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> They're destroying me. Usurpers!



It should be a moment of reflection, pride and sadness when the pupil finally overcomes the master. Meditate on your position and remember that your time in the sun has now passed.


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2014)

If anyone wants to beat me fairly easily at Mario Kart then just add my Network ID

mrchriswill

My 8 year old is pwning me


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 7, 2014)

Epona said:


> For me, it has to be The Witcher 3 at the top of the list - loved the previous games.


GOG have a pretty comprehensive pre-order offer - details here.


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> GOG have a pretty comprehensive pre-order offer - details here.



It's still 8 fucking months away, I rarely preorder anything, I'm certainly not ordering THAT early!  Don't get me wrong, I am eagerly looking forward to the game, but pre-ordering at this point is just insane. I do wish we could shelve this game marketing ridiculousness for once and for all tbh.  I'll buy it when there is an actual game on offer.  
My need to preorder anything pretty much went out the window when I got a fibre-optic connection, most games I can see early feedback and still get the game before the shops open on release day.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2014)

Was looking forward to PS4 flagship game watchdogs. 

It come out on all platforms. Its GTA lite. 

Completed already. Enjoyed but if I'm honest disappointed too. 

Multiplayer isn't going to extend the life of this game for me either.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 9, 2014)

For me, Watchdogs is all hype. Was never a fan of the GTA series generally but WD is a poor mans version, feels even more tedious/repetitive and the whole hacking concept is great on paper but I'm not sure they managed to deliver on their promise, it's still too restrictive and ''on their terms'' than I'd like.

On the other hand it's not that long to wait now until all the properly good games start hitting the shelves. I'm sure I can eek out Mario Kart 8 until October...I hope...


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2014)

What are the properly good games?   I'm struggling to remember the  last AAA game that delivered on the hype.


----------



## yield (Jun 9, 2014)

tommers said:


> What are the properly good games?   I'm struggling to remember the  last AAA game that delivered on the hype.


The Last of Us?

I'd probably get a ps4 to play Team Ico's The Last Guardian


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 9, 2014)

tommers said:


> What are the properly good games?   I'm struggling to remember the  last AAA game that delivered on the hype.



Mario Kart 8


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 9, 2014)

E3 starts today.

Looking forward to seeing an update regarding The Division. 

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/465807/features/your-essential-e3-2014-calendar/


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2014)

yield said:


> The Last of Us?
> 
> I'd probably get a ps4 to play Team Ico's The Last Guardian



Yeah.  Probably that. 

Will The Last Guardian ever come out?


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Mario Kart 8



Sounds original.


----------



## yield (Jun 9, 2014)

tommers said:


> Will The Last Guardian ever come out?


IGN said yesterday it'd been cancelled but Sony denied the rumours.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 9, 2014)

Hoping to see some more of Destiny at E3.


----------

